# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  دریافت خروجی pdf از کریستال ریپورت بدون پیش نمایش

## 1795mehdi

با سلام و عرض ادب
دوستان عزیز می شه لطفا راهنمایی کنید چجوری میشه تو سی شارپ از کرستال ریپورت بدون اینکه پیش نمایش داده بشه خروجی pdf گرفت.
ممنون و سپاسگزارم

----------

